# How do I get over this tiredness??



## Eric7_27 (Oct 2, 2007)

Currently right now I'm a 2nd green belt in TKD. But the last few months I've been feeling kind of tired when I go to class. Like sometimes my legs will just feel sore when I do kicks and they'll have this lazy kind of feeling that makes me feel like I'm dragging my feet, like my body doesn't want to do what I want it to do. I don't go too often- about 3-4 times a week. I do a little weight training at home- nothing too much. I get as much sleep as I can, and I don't have the worst diet. What could it be? Anyone else have this problem? A lot of times I just have to trudge through a class...


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2007)

There's not enough information here for me to have any specific ideas - and even if I did, this is something you should discuss with a doctor, especially if nothing has changed except that you're more tired now than when you began TKD.  The only thing I can really suggest is that you make sure you're drinking enough water - then go see a doctor.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I'm not so sure it's medical- but I feel like almost like I'm burnt out but not quite. Is there a way that I can do my kicks differently without putting too much energy into it. Or doing different stretches? etc? Does anyone else get like this?


----------



## Kacey (Oct 2, 2007)

Everyone gets like that at some time or other - putting less energy into your kicks will just make your kicks look bad.  Changing stretches won't change anything, unless you've injured yourself.  You should talk to your instructor about this.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmm ok...


----------



## still learning (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> Well I'm not so sure it's medical- but I feel like almost like I'm burnt out but not quite. Is there a way that I can do my kicks differently without putting too much energy into it. Or doing different stretches? etc? Does anyone else get like this?


 
Hello, RED BULL?   Vitamins?   I am guessing on this.....most people just get there excerise and training in class only. NO REAL TIME AT HOME (not doing anything at home in form of any type of excerise.)

So when you go to class...NO energy!

Trying walking everyday and build on that.. or running too.  Don't waste your time at home from work to just rest, or watch tv. or chat here?

Those that are successfull and healthy and strong comes from training and excerising at HOME TOO!

DO NOT EXPECT GOING TO MARTIAL CLASS is enough excercise.

Funny thing about ENERGY in oneself?   If you do no type of physcial stuffs you will have NO energy.

Like a tree....if you do not water it...it grows slower and dies...
Give water and fertilize it grows strong and bears fruits.

Your body needs to have some type of excercise daily or the muscles and staimia gets smaller.

If you can't run a mile?  This is where your problem is? Not enough excerise daily.

Muscles in the human body either grows only thru (use of it) or it get smaller from NON-USE.  (like body builders) when they stop the muscles get smaller.

Then again see your Doctor, it could be something else?

Gets "Matt Fury" book on Combat conditioning has some simple excercise to start with

Aloha ( for me....I rather chat here).....than UM? 100 push-ups?


----------



## still learning (Oct 3, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> Currently right now I'm a 2nd green belt in TKD. But the last few months I've been feeling kind of tired when I go to class. Like sometimes my legs will just feel sore when I do kicks and they'll have this lazy kind of feeling that makes me feel like I'm dragging my feet, like my body doesn't want to do what I want it to do. I don't go too often- about 3-4 times a week. I do a little weight training at home- nothing too much. I get as much sleep as I can, and I don't have the worst diet. What could it be? Anyone else have this problem? A lot of times I just have to trudge through a class...


 
Hello, A few more things to think too?    Learn to jump rope daily! built up to at least 10 minutes than add up as time goes on.

2. Always make sure you lift your knees before kicking out...(do squats at aleast 100 or more and build on this upwards in numbers.

3. I remember reading about these guys who would do 1,000 kicks daily....front kicks,side kicks,back kicks, round house kicks and etc. up to at least one thousand in all. (TRY THIS METHODS)
start low and work up!

4. by the 4th week...you will be on your way to a better YOU!  

5. Train and excerise at home ...harder than class? ...than class will be easier?  Does this make sense to you? .........good luck

Do it daily and in time....you will grow to become a big and strong TREE!

Aloha ( from a tree trimmer? )


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 3, 2007)

Have you considered that maybe you just don't have the enjoyment for the art that you did when you first started?  Personally, I would talk to your instructor about it, see what he/she says.  Also consider taking some time off (after speaking with your instructor.)  I've known a lot of students who have felt as you do and have simply quit training because they thought that was the solution and afterwards I'll talk to them and they'll tell me that quitting was a big mistake for them etc.  Step back and reevaluate your goals, what you wanted when you first began studying, what have you accomplished, what have you not accomplished.  Above all be honest with yourself.​


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are indeed burned out, a short break away from training (a week or two for example) may be enough to rejuvenate yourself when you finally return to training.  Sometimes we do need "down time" to bounce back.

- Ceicei


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

thank you for all the tips  I'll keep those in mind!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 3, 2007)

If your legs are feeling sore when doing kicks and they have a lazy feeling it may be something missing in your diet but it may also be medical. I would suggest a check up  with your doctor , tell him what is happening and a blood test may show a reason.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd personally call it a plateau and tell you to push through it with double the effort.  

IF that just causes more discomfort, then see a doctor...then again I am the one having knee surgery because I tried to muscle through an injury...


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 3, 2007)

stone_dragone said:


> I'd personally call it a plateau and tell you to push through it with double the effort.
> 
> IF that just causes more discomfort, then see a doctor...then again I am the one having knee surgery because I tried to muscle through an injury...


That'd be my guess...

You're stuck.  You've advanced some, but there's not something "brand new" every night.  You're a little bored.  It's a common problem.  Push through it for a while, and it'll probably go away.  Maybe volunteer to assist with a youth class one day, or make some other change in your own training routine for a little bit.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks- yeah, when I do kenjutsu I usually have enough strength and can swing the sword quick enough, but often when I do kicks in TKD I feel really slow and "stuck." I'll have to get a check up or something.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 4, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> I get as much sleep as I can, and I don't have the worst diet. What could it be?



I'm thinking you're not eating right or sleeping enough.

Or, you're spending your energy elsewhere.  Lots of stress?


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 4, 2007)

well yeah- lots of stress at work- but doesn't everyone?


----------



## Skip Cooper (Oct 4, 2007)

All good suggestions and may I add my own. Perhaps, you need to increase your caloric intake. If you have a fast metabolism and you find yourself tired through your workouts, you may need more calories to fuel the workout.  Remember energy is input = output. If you are not eating enough of the right calories (good carbs and protein) you could be starving your body of it's energy source and it now has to rely on stored energy (fat and then muscle).  The body doesn't like to use these resources so it will slow down your metabolism. Just a thought, since you didn't include your current physical fitness level and your diet regimen, this is all I have to go on . . . or maybe you just need more sleep


----------



## Lynne (Oct 5, 2007)

It could possibly be a potassium deficiency.  Make sure you drink a lot of water throughout the day and right before class.  It would be a good idea to have a Gatorade after class (unless you have blood sugar problems).

Another possibility is that you could b fighting off a virus of some kind.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 5, 2007)

A possibility is being anemic, this may make you feel tired.   You might want to  have your blood iron level checked.

- Ceicei


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 5, 2007)

okay- I'll see if I can get that checked out as soon as I can. Someone else suggested I might be anemic- that would totally suck


----------



## Lynne (Oct 5, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> okay- I'll see if I can get that checked out as soon as I can. Someone else suggested I might be anemic- that would totally suck


If you do have iron tests, make sure they do a complete CBC.  If they only check hematocrit/hemoglobin, they could be missing some serious factors like iron count and iron binding capacity (believe me, my doctors really messed up by only checking hematocrit and hemoglobin - the iron binding capacity showed that my body wasn't storing iron even though the hema/hemo were close to normal.  My hair fell out and I was dead tired.)


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^ ooooh ok  I'll do that  Your hair really fell out???


----------



## Lynne (Oct 8, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> ^^^ ooooh ok  I'll do that  Your hair really fell out???


Enough fell out that I needed a wig.  The doctor's misdiagnosed the alopecia as female pattern baldness.

It took forever to get them to run the correct tests even though I had the classic symptoms of iron-deficiency anemia.  After 9 months of iron supplementation, most of my hair came back in.  Imagine that.

Please don't take iron supplements without doctor's approval.  They are toxic and most men probably shouldn't even take a multivitamin with iron.

A big key that one is iron deficient is breathlessness.  A little bit of exertion can leave you panting.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ yeah that makes sense- my stamina doesn't seem the best- 'specially when sparring. I'll be getting a checkup this week.


----------



## Lynne (Oct 8, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> ^^ yeah that makes sense- my stamina doesn't seem the best- 'specially when sparring. I'll be getting a checkup this week.


Hopefully, you doctor will order fasting blood tests so they can check your fasting blood glucose.  Low blood sugar can make you feel like a slug, too.  Anyone can get low blood sugar.  You could be snoring at night, interrupting your sleep.  You might just need more sleep. You could be eating too many junk carbohydrates which can causes blood sugar crashes.  Could be a low grade infection or an allergy.  Let's see....let's just hope they can pinpoint the problem and not just treat the symptoms.

A lot of colds and allergies are going around this time of year.  If you are fighting off something, that could make you feel unusually tired.

I hate to be so negative but if they try to say you are depressed, watch out.  That's an easy way out for some doctors when they don't know what to do...or it's too much effort to think.


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ Depression? Why would they say that? Like how would that effect someone physically? hehe thanks for the info. I should be going for a checkup thursday or friday.


----------



## meth18au (Oct 10, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> ^^ Depression? Why would they say that? Like how would that effect someone physically? hehe thanks for the info. I should be going for a checkup thursday or friday.




I don't know much about it- admittedly- however I used to train with somebody whom had to leave our school because of Chronic Fatigue Syndrome.  Apparently this was caused, or was closely linked to his downward spiral into depression, following several nasty incidents in his personal life.  In this case, depression did have physical ramifications for the person involved, not just mental.


----------



## K31 (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with everyone who tells you to see a doctor. There are many organic reasons for feeling tired without any other symptoms and it could be ann indication of a serious illness.

I read a list of the 10 most commonly overlooked medical conditions and two of them are thyroid problems and vitamin B12 deficiency and both of these can cause you to feel rundown.

Other diseases like arthritis and lyme disease can have similar symptoms in addition to the more widely recognized symptoms of those diseases.


----------



## still learning (Oct 18, 2007)

Hello, Have you look into to Qigong?   try several of the web sites and try a few of the excerise's given for "energy" thru Qiqong!

Qigong is about healing thru easy to do movements that open the meridians.....take a look at it and see if there is something for you!

Aloha


----------



## Eric7_27 (Oct 21, 2007)

okay sorry it's been a while. I finally went and saw the doctor and my tests came back normal. I hate going to doctors in the first place- but the whole time I felt like she didn't even believe me. I tried explaining how my hands shake and how my head hurts whenever I do jumping jacks or jump rope etc., and she's just like, well it's probably just stress and you should just eats snacks in between meals, or go see a specialist. I hate doctors- I'm supposed to go get an MRI just in case- but I can't find my note from the doctor!  so as soon as I track that down I'll go and get that done. It's not like I'm always in chronic pain- but at times I know my potential can be much better!


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 21, 2007)

Eric7_27 said:


> ^^ Depression? Why would they say that? Like how would that effect someone physically? hehe thanks for the info. I should be going for a checkup thursday or friday.



Clinical Depression can definatily effect you physically because among other factors, your brain is not triggering enough seratonin and norepinephrine, which can greatly effect your physical capabilities, and can make you feel "sluggish" or "fatigued." I do not recommend taking SSR's or some other kind of drug, however, unless it is really a last resort. I only say that because some doctors are quick to prescribe that **** rather then look for alternative methods, and there are arguably serious side effects to the drugs.

But point is your "mood" can definatily have direct effects on your physical condition. Not saying that is it, just something to consider...

http://www.medicinenet.com/depression/article.htm

C.


----------



## TheOriginalName (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey there - 

I can't say i know exactly how you feel but i do have an idea. 
I have clinical depression which can cause extreme fatigue - there use to be days that i couldn't muster the energy to get out of bed. 
I'm not in anyway suggesting that you have depression but it might be worth having a quick look at some web site such as beyond blue (http://www.beyondblue.org.au/) if you have been expriencing low motivation for life, low energy and a general dullness in terms of emotions. 

What i would suggest though is that your diet may not be as good as you think. I recently kept a food diary for a week and i was discusted with the amount of crap i was putting in my body. Give it a go even if you think your brilliant and then review it at the end of the week....you might be surprised. 

Another thing is water. What you are experiencing may be a result of dehydration. On the days you are training make sure you have at least 2L of water before hand and that you keep away from coffee and soft drinks. 

Lastly, try eating meals high in vitamine B a few hours before hand. My understanding is that Vite B is great for energy. I personally eat a couple of Vegimite sandwiches (yes i'm an Aussie and i think it tastes great) and have found it helps heaps. 

Oh....and go to another doctor for a second opinion

I hope some of this helps...i know it helped me.

Best wishes


----------



## meth18au (Nov 9, 2007)

TheOriginalName said:


> Hey there -
> 
> Lastly, try eating meals high in vitamine B a few hours before hand. My understanding is that Vite B is great for energy. I personally eat a couple of Vegimite sandwiches (yes i'm an Aussie and i think it tastes great) and have found it helps heaps.




Sorry for off topic rant....but Vegemite does taste great doesn't it!!!  It is truly one of the wonders of this beautiful sunburnt country of ours.  Mmmm...end of off topic rant.


----------

